

Treasury to TARP Inspector General: Drop Dead - miked
http://beyondbailouts.org/?p=1492&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BeyondBailouts+%28BeyondBailouts.org%29

======
hga
Come on, for this audience the title should be amended to: "Treasury to
SIGTARP: Drop Dead"

Or maybe "Treasury to SIGTARP: kill -9"

